# Gonal F and hCG or just hCG



## Flozzie (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi ladies

I've got my fuzzy head on at the moment so hoping you can clarify this one for me. I'm booked in for EC on Wednesday morning and I *think *the nurse said to not take Gonal F this evening and to trigger at 9pm. Is that right? I know I have my last sniff this evening but can't understand why I don't have to stim?

A very confused Flozzie x


----------



## Flozzie (Aug 5, 2010)

Phew!  Got hold of the clinic and all is ok.  No Gonal F today, just the last sniff and then the hCG.

All sorted


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Glad you got it sorted, Flozzie - good luck!!!                 

Sue


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi Flozzie and all!

Flozzie has found her answer   but i am now confused!   my nurse told me to do my gonal f my cetrotide AND my trigger tonight so i have! but i saw flozzies post (my cycle buddie!   ) and saw that everyone was saying no gonal f on trigger day! so did my nurse tell me wrong? has anyone else ever done gonal f and the trigger on the same day
I was gonna start my own topic butthought id jump on flozzies!   

Much love! x


----------

